# Vacation time?



## DHAM22 (Apr 2, 2014)

What do you guys normally get for vacation? Im staring my first job as an apprentice next Monday and long story short we determined I will receive a week vacation when I choose. But I have to report it ahead of time of course, seems pretty great to me! Thoughts?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Most companies don't pay a vacation until after the employee completes one full year of employment.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Where in VA?

Union or open shop?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

:001_huh: what's a vacation?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I have not had a vacation in over 3 yrs.


----------



## mikey383 (May 21, 2012)

I can take vacation whenever I want.

Getting paid for it is another story. 

We get one week paid after a year, two weeks after 3 years, and three weeks after 5 years.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> I have not had a vacation in over 3 yrs.


I forbid you to go another year without taking at least a 10 day vacation.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

I can take time whenever I want but don't get paid for it. Be glad that you do.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I forget what a vacation is. One coming up soon though.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

When I started my first job, vacation was the last thing on my mind. 

I can take all the vacation time I want, un paid. Usually I take long weekends. I have probably only taken four full week vacations with this company in 25 years. Although I did have six months off in '91


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

When I took this last job, the maximum pay for the job was less than I was making at the job I had, so I negotiated more vacation time because I really wanted the job. Unfortunately I hardly ever use it. Here in California they don't allow the "use it or lose it" rules, so I have 10 weeks built up, I'll get another 3 in April. I'm going to use a lot of it next year to go to New Zealand though.

Typical though for entry level is one week after a year, two weeks after 3 to 5, 3 weeks after 10 or so, then some places let it go higher. Hardly anyone works at one place long enough to find out any more however.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Paid vacation

1 week after 6 moths

2 weeks after 1 year

3 weeks after 7 years

4 weeks after 15 years

5 weeks after 25 years

Required to take 1 week of vacation per year, can carry the remainder over to the next year.

When I retired I got a separate check for 8 weeks of vacation.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Paid vacay:

11days first 5 years. (+3 personal/yr too)

16 days after 5 years 

21 days after 10 years (+4 personal/yr)

26 days after 15 years (+5 personal/yr)

Must take vacay, pick them in order of seniority. If you don't use personal days by Thanksgiving they pay you for them.

12 paid holidays, plus veteran's day if you're a vet.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

In my old local we never got paid vacation. Now at my local/poco I get almost 36 paid days off a year! 12 sick, 12 vacation, and 12 holidays!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I used to get the "We're a little slow right now. you might want to use your vacation" in february.


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

Get my sixth week this year. we get 6 weeks after 30 years!


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

My vacation time usually consists of me taking 3 or 4 long weekends during the winter to go skiing....which I dont get paid for.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I get 12 hours off everyday. Why do I need a vacation??


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

Ours is "take what you can afford." I prefer it this way. We make good money so it is up to you to put some aside for yourself. 

Vacation pay is overrated. Give me my money upfront and I'll decide how and when to use it.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

flyboy said:


> I forbid you to go another year without taking at least a 10 day vacation.


You can send the holiday pay, anytime you wish Flyboy ?

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Paid vacation
> 
> 1 week after 6 moths
> 
> ...


 

6 moths ???

You been in the wardrobe again ?

:jester:


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

1 yr. = 1 wk.
2 yrs. = 2 wks.
5 yrs. = 3 wks.
10 yrs. = 4 wks. (this is the max.)

I usually take 2 wks. off in the summer and space my other 2 wks. out during the remainder of the year. We're not allowed to roll it over into the following year; it's use it or loose it (although you may cash it in without taking the time off - unless you're salary). Vacation is typically granted first-come first served.

We also get 11 paid scheduled holidays and 1 paid personal holiday.

Sick days are unpaid (unless you're salary). Hourly associates get 3 sick days a quarter; after that they could be disciplined. Perfect attendance though is a significant extra kicker, based on years of service, on your quarterly bonus check (hourly associates only).

Today was bonus day. 10.55% :thumbsup:


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

My job starts with 3 weeks pay and works up to 5 weeks after 10 years worked. We can always 'buy' extra vacation at the start of the year if we want more time off though. It's a nice option if you need the time off - technically you could take the whole year off if you wanted to.

I got paid out for my sick days today (didn't use any last year) $1550 :thumbsup:


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

I got...

0 sick days
0 vacation days
0 personal days. 

If you call out everyone hates you. Nobody else ever calls out. 

I take a half day once a year for doctors appointments. And it's pretty looked down on. 

The best vacation you'll get is going away Saturday Sunday. And that's if you can get Saturday off.


----------



## Locknutz (Sep 7, 2012)

The_kid said:


> I got... 0 sick days 0 vacation days 0 personal days. If you call out everyone hates you. Nobody else ever calls out. I take a half day once a year for doctors appointments. And it's pretty looked down on. The best vacation you'll get is going away Saturday Sunday. And that's if you can get Saturday off.


Sounds pretty chitty.


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Locknutz said:


> Sounds pretty chitty.



I don't really think about it until I see these threads. 

Whiskey and medication numbs the sour thoughts! :laughing:


----------



## ParForTheCourse (Apr 10, 2014)

I get roughly a week, but it's accrued PTO so it's not exactly the same.


----------



## beanmachine314 (Oct 24, 2013)

10 days vacation for less than 10 years

15 for 10-14 years

20 for 15+ years

12 personal (accrued one per month) 

12 paid holidays (double time if you get called in on holidays). 

We can only carry over 25 days of leave and 90 days of sick time. Otherwise it's paid at .50 cents on the dollar.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

We get 5 days after one year and 10 days after five years.
All vacation time must be used within a year, since they don't allow you to roll over the time. 
Or you can cash out
And you can't take all the time all at once unless the Check Writer signs off on using it all, which would be for like a death in the family or something.


----------



## TheSwede99 (Jun 29, 2021)

I feel very lucky when I read this thread. 
I am an electrician in Sweden. Worked for 12 years now. Here we get 25 days of fully paid vacation directly when we start working. After U are 50 years old, U get 32 days. 
And of course, U can negotiate to get more. But 25 is everyones right here. U get it right away.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TheSwede99 said:


> I feel very lucky when I read this thread.
> I am an electrician in Sweden. Worked for 12 years now. Here we get 25 days of fully paid vacation directly when we start working. After U are 50 years old, U get 32 days.
> And of course, U can negotiate to get more. But 25 is everyones right here. U get it right away.


Welcome aboard @TheSwede99!

That is a nice perk to have, that much time in the US is rare.

Enjoy your ride here.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

TheSwede99 said:


> I feel very lucky when I read this thread.
> I am an electrician in Sweden. Worked for 12 years now. Here we get 25 days of fully paid vacation directly when we start working. After U are 50 years old, U get 32 days.
> And of course, U can negotiate to get more. But 25 is everyones right here. U get it right away.



I came for the UK and was use to 23 days as soon as you start then 1 extra day per year until you had 35. We also had 14 no note required sick days per year.

My first job in florida i asked about vacation and was told 5 days the first year but there was no credit so you had to work all year then the next year you got 5. I eventually got to 20 days and 3 payed time off (like sick time) a year. Sucked so bad i had to take out short term and long term insurance in case i was really sick. 

Now im more of a government worker 2.5 hours vacation per week, 2.5 sick per week and 10 admin days.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Very common out west here to be paid vacation as a flat % on each cheque. Not many actually take self-funded time off.

I didn't have specified vacation *time* until my current job. With the shift premiums rolled in, I get two 14day shifts off each year - they just can't be in the summertime. 6 days sick pay annually; use it or lose it.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

DHAM22 said:


> What do you guys normally get for vacation? Im staring my first job as an apprentice next Monday and long story short we determined I will receive a week vacation when I choose. But I have to report it ahead of time of course, seems pretty great to me! Thoughts?


Make it your goal to eventually own your own company... hire a great forman/general manager.. and then go on vacation any time you want for as long as you want.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

gesparky221 said:


> Get my sixth week this year. we get 6 weeks after 30 years!


Wow!


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

I work for city government so im spoiled but I get 8 hours vacation a month, 6 hours sick a month, lots of holidays 11, 12 maybe more. Can accumulate 240 hrs of vacation and 960 hours of sick time or something insane like that. After 5 years I think it goes to 10 and 8 hours a month and keeps going up every 5 years I think.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

My boss gives me all the paid vacation I want.


----------

